# Aus dem Tagebuch eines Hundes und einer Katze



## DER SCHWERE (20 Apr. 2012)

"Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch eines Hundes"

7:00 Uhr - Boah! Gassi gehen! Das mag ich am
liebsten
8:00 Uhr - Boah! Fressi! Das mag ich am liebsten.
9:30 Uhr - Boah! Eine Spazierfahrt! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
9:40 Uhr - Boah! Im Auto pennen! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
10:30 Uhr - Boah! Eine Spazierfahrt! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
11:30 Uhr - Boah! Heimkommen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
12:00 Uhr - Boah! Die Kinder kommen! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
13:00 Uhr - Boah! Ab in den Garten! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
16:00 Uhr - Boah! Noch mehr Kinder! Das mag ich am
liebsten
17:00 Uhr - Boah! Fressi! Das mag ich am liebsten.
18:00 Uhr - Boah! Mein Herrchen! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
19:00 Uhr - Boah! Stöckchen holen! Das mag ich am
liebsten.
21:30 Uhr - Boah! In Frauchens Bett schlafen! Das mag
ich am liebsten.



"Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch einer Katze"
Tag 2983 meiner Gefangenschaft.
Meine Wärter versuchen weiterhin mich mit kleinen Objekten an Schnüren zu locken und zu reizen.
Ich habe beobachtet wie sie sich den Bauch mit frischem Fleisch voll schlagen, während sie mir nur zerstampfte gekochte Reste von toten Tieren mit kaum definierbarem Gemüse vorsetzen.
Die einzige Hoffnung die mir bleibt, ist die einer baldigen Flucht. Währenddessen erlange ich Genugtuung in dem ich das eine oder andere Möbelstück zerkratze.
Morgen werde ich mal wieder eine Zimmerpflanze fressen.
Heute habe ich es beinahe geschafft, einen Wärter durch schleichen zwischen den Beinen zu Fall zu bringen und ihn dadurch zu töten. Ich muss einen günstigen Moment abpassen, zum Beispiel wenn er sich auf der Treppe befindet.
Um meine Anwesenheit abstoßender zu gestalten, zwang ich Halbverdautes wieder aus meinem Magen auf einen Polstersessel.
Das nächste Mal ist das Bett dran.
Mein Plan, ihnen durch den geköpften Körper einer Maus Angst vor meinen mörderischen Fähigkeiten einzuflößen ist auch gescheitert. Sie haben mich nur gelobt und mir Milchdrops gegeben. Was wiederum gut ist, weil mir davon schlecht wird.
Heute waren viele ihrer Komplizen da. Ich wurde für die Dauer deren Anwesenheit in Einzelhaft gesperrt. Ich konnte hören, wie sie lachten und aßen. Ich hörte, dass ich wegen einer "Allergie" eingesperrt wurde. Ich muss lernen, wie ich diese Technik perfektionieren und zu meinem Vorteil nutzen kann.
Die anderen Gefangen sind Weicheier und wahrscheinlich Informanten. Der Hund wird oft frei gelassen, kommt aber immer wieder freudestrahlend zurück. Er ist offensichtlich nicht ganz dicht.
Der Vogel dagegen ist garantiert ein Spion. Er spricht oft und viel mit den Wärtern. Ich glaube, dass er mich genauestens beobachtet und jeden meiner Schritte meldet. Da er sich in einem Stahlverschlag befindet, kann ich nicht an ihn ran.
Aber ich habe Zeit.
Mein Tag wird kommen...







​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Apr. 2012)

Herrlich!


----------



## Max100 (20 Apr. 2012)

Klasse, du bekommst ein Bienchen


----------



## Q (20 Apr. 2012)

ich hab eine Katzenallergie. Vielleicht deshalb  :thx:


----------



## FlerIstBoss (1 Mai 2012)

Der Eintrag der Katze ist absolut genial xD


----------



## Katzun (8 Juli 2012)

so ist es!


----------

